# The sound of music. LIVE



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Did anybody watch the sound of music LIVE with Carrie Underwood last night?


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes I watched it. It was ...ok. I'm still a fan of the original though. The TV format kinda ruin it for me. How did you feel about it?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I have never seen the original one before so i have nothing to compare it to. So i thought it was pretty good! I do have to admit that the way it looked on TV altered the experience a bit. In all though i LOVE Carrie Underwood i think she is an amazing singer!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have to agree with your opinion of Carrie...she wows me soooo much! Loved her in the role and most of the other characters were well cast. The guy that played the Barons friend (don't remember his name) gave me the heebeejeebees! Lol


----------

